# FS: Octospawn+Zoas



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Green Octospawn:
1 head-$15 On hold
2 heads-Sold

Red People Eater:
7 Polyps: Sold
4 Polyps: Sold
1 Polyp: $5

Mean Green: 
$20/small colony 1 Sold

Pinwheel type Zoa:
$15 for the small colony (will throw in the 1 Polyp RPE if you get this)

Free basically all week for pick-up (exam study season...). I live in South Burnaby.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

I am interested in the first picture - Octospawn? - looks like frogspawn?

BCA says you are on line but I can't find you

AquaAddict


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

1 Head Octo
7p RPE and 1 MeanGreen 

Are on hold.

Meeting somebody at J&L in the afternoon/evening. They havent replied yet for exact time but if this makes it more convenient for anyone.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

red suns not red pe


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

All RPE on hold except the 1 polyp.
All octospawns are spoken for.
1 Meangreen on hold

1 Mean green and Pinwheel type are still availible, if you can meet today at the times below, get both for $30.

Will be at J&L and IPU from 3~4 if anybody wants to meet for anything, let me know via pm.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you sure those are people eaters? I thought PE has green mouth!???


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I actually have no idea, RPE seemed like the closest match when I was trying to ID them. I'm also colour blind, so I don't easily notice subtle things like the green mouths. Thanks for the correction...any ideas what it is? Scotts ID did not turn up on google.

edit: Looks like they might be X-Men...lol, hate this name game.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump.

Any interest if I split the Mean Green into two $10 frags.

Also I can make another frag of the RPE morph if anybody wants?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bump:

The middle mean green still available, as well as the brown and 1p zoas.

Take all 3 for 30 dollars.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

red suns are the wild version of organisam palys 
as seen on page 3 of coral pedia album zoas 

great prices btw


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

CLosing, new thread ppening


----------

